# can't log in to my Yahoo email today



## nancymac (Oct 12, 2006)

I have Windows XP -home edition and cable modem internet. 
I use Internet explorer and firefox. I have tried several times today to log in to my yahoo email account and it will not open it. 
I get to the log in page, which never seems to completely download--but I sign in anyway and keep getting "This page cannot be displayed" -- I have cleared my temp.internet files, and history , and deleted cookies also --and then restarted the computer, shut down completely and turned it on again . Nothing works. I called the guy who works on my computer and he couldn;t log on either. we both have the same hi speed internet company. -- Mediacom out of Effingham, IL. 
So do you think the problem is our internet service or Yahoo? All other internet things work fine--my hotmail account is no problem or anything else. Just Yahoo mail.


----------



## happyrck (Feb 17, 2006)

if you can surf without any problems...its just yahoo's server having the problem...wait awhile and retry


----------



## nancymac (Oct 12, 2006)

thank you for your reply. I heard from my computer guy and others all in this area are having yahoo problems. so you were right. 
thanks
nm


----------



## happyrck (Feb 17, 2006)

use the thread tools to mark this as solved


----------



## mikesterpiece (Oct 13, 2006)

I have mediacom cable in Iowa, I can't log into any Yahoo areas. The home page loads fine. Also MySpace will not load either. I have not noticed any problems with any other sites but those two will not work at all.

I'm not sure what the problem is with them but it's inconvenient considering that they are the two most visited sites for my family.

I myself have other things I can do with my PC but as I said my family is upset by it.


----------



## Jack1000 (Feb 4, 2001)

Is this the original Yahoo Mail or the new Yahoo Mail Beta?

Jack


----------



## happyrck (Feb 17, 2006)

FYI...I have been using yahoo beta for the ast 2 days without any problems ..yet...I don't like it as I have to side scroll message's...thats my only beef with it so far


----------



## Ferendon (Aug 13, 2003)

Clear cookies, cache, and restart your browser


----------



## misika (Apr 18, 2005)

i have been driving myself crazy with this as well. I thought I was crazy because it loaded at the office this morning (different internet provider)

I havent been able to get any yahoo pages except the home page to load for the past two days. I also have Mediacomm but am further north of you.

My daughter said she cant get her MySpace to load either.

Glad to know its not just me.


----------



## misika (Apr 18, 2005)

Just thought I would update those of you who are experiencing these problems....

I spoke with someone at Mediacom. He claimed that Microsoft has recently released some update that is conflicting with security authentication for those internet users (mostly) who are also mediacom phone customers (but some of those affected don't have the phone service). 

It is affecting not only Yahoo, but any sites that require authentication (some he mentioned were MySpace, Verizon, Yahoo). 

He said that this occurred on Thursday, and they have been working "non-stop" to write a program to work around this, and they have been testing it since last night... and that hopefully they will have it installed tonight.

And just to let you know, if you want to wait on hold long enough to speak with someone (took me 25 minutes to get a human), and you want to raise a bit of a stink and ask for some compensation, they will tell you that although its not normal policy they will give you credit for the days that it has been down.


----------



## elscob (Oct 14, 2006)

Ah ha - could this be happening with ebay as well

I can surf but can't log in to 'my ebay'

I have just installed broadband in the last 2 days so thought that was where the problem was coming from?

Any thoughts or similar experiences


----------



## elscob (Oct 14, 2006)

gets weirder though - i can sign into yahoo !


----------



## misika (Apr 18, 2005)

I was just wondering how many of you that were not able to get onto Yahoo, MySpace, etc are still experiencing problems?

I was told by Mediacom that they hoped to have it fixed by Saturday night, but as of this morning I am still unable to sign into Yahoo.


----------



## mikesterpiece (Oct 13, 2006)

As of this (Monday) morning I cannot log in to Yahoo either. MySpace still will not load either. Whatever fix they said they were putting in sounds like BS to me. I'm going to call and complain again today... this is just ridiculous.


----------



## tigasuku (Oct 16, 2006)

I live in southern Alabama (Mobile) and have not been able to access Yahoo services for several days now. I can load the home page but cannot follow links. In addition, I often dio maintenance on my company's intranet (Yahoo Small Business Hosting) from home and I can't get in to it either.

A mediacom representative I spoke with did admit to it being there problem and claimed that they were working on it (that was last Friday). As of last night...not luck


----------



## sbealy (Oct 16, 2006)

I live in Illinois & have Mediacom & can not surf yahoo either. They are saying that it is due to some of the modems & that they are working on trying to get it fixed. This has been like that since Thursday morning. When I 1st called to ask what was wrong the tech told me I needed to take my computer in to a local shop & have spyware removed, which I knew I didnt have spyware on my computer. But I took it & had them check ( nothing wrong w/ my computer) so called mediacom back & the tech then said it was a Microsoft issue & gave me the # to call there. Spent 5 hours running tests w/ a Microsoft tech still not working. Called Mediacom back then they said it was something to do w/ there end & they were working on getting it fixed. Called Mediacom on Saturday & the tech told me it wasn't Mediacoms problem any more & it was yahoo's.


----------



## ojulieo (Oct 16, 2006)

Stumbled across this thread trying to find some explanation about this problem - thought I was crazy...
I am in Iowa with Mediacom and since Friday have not been able to access Yahoo or Gmail - well, gmail will let me view an email if I catch it when the notifier pops up but that's it. I can log into My Space, eBay and Hotmail with no problem. I can get into Yahoo and Gmail at work so it can't be either one of them - has anyone been able to get more info from Mediacom?


----------



## misika (Apr 18, 2005)

I am amazed at how far reaching this problem is. It seems yahoo is the only common thread for sure. I am also able to log into Hotmail and Ebay but not MySpace or Verizon.

I have had mediacom for three years now, and for the past 6 or 7 months, I have had several problems, mainly since switching to their phone service. I like the price, but it seems they don't have all the bugs worked out yet?

It would be interesting to find out how many of us experiencing problems have all three of Mediacom's services. I have the phone, the cable and the internet with them.

For those of you having problems accessing yahoo and other sites, how many of you are using Mediacom's Phone Service?


----------



## ojulieo (Oct 16, 2006)

Yep - I have phone service too in addition to internet and cable...


----------



## sbealy (Oct 16, 2006)

I also have the phone service thru Mediacom. I am surprised how wide spread this is. I just thought it was the town I am from & not affecting other locations, let alone other states. Just wish it would be fixed soon. Or give updates so we are better informed!!


----------



## jpkenyon (Oct 17, 2006)

I too spent the weekend looking for any possible fix to my inability to get into Yahoo mail. One strange thing was that I also couldn't log in using my laptop, which picks up a wireless signal from a router hooked to this desktop. I figured it couldn't be anything to do with the computer itself because of that, so a modem problem makes sense. We called Mediacom after dealing with the service that does auto security upgrades and learning that one of their guys was experiencing our same problem. We also have all three services; seems to be a link there. We also heard that they're working to fix it. I'm surprised there has been no official word put out anywhere about the problem, given how widespread it is.


----------



## spfldwaterguy (Oct 17, 2006)

Well, looks like it took me 3 days but finally found a place people know what they are talking about. This whole time I have been yelling at Yahoo....

I cannot log into any of my yahoo accounts or myspace. This is at home on Medicom... have phone, internet and cable....

At work it is fine....

So when I called Medicom on Saturday they said it was a Yahoo issue... therefore I spent all weekend trying to find Yahoos fix... also questioned my computer and did spyware runs, uninstalled updates.... restored to older date... etc....

If someone talks to Mediacom please update this!!

Sean


----------



## ld15 (Oct 17, 2006)

Sorry, but so glad I'm not alone on this. I first called Mediacom on Thursday afternoon and was told it was all Mediacom customers. I informed them this wasn't true, because I went to my neighbor who also has Mediacom and could access Yahoo just fine.

They have the old, standard internet connection. I recently went to the phone service. The recorded message states that the "SBV5220" is one of the modems that are not working properly. Another one is listed, but don't remember what it is.

Friday night, I emailed them (via another email account) and received this response...

_Mediacom is still working on a resolution for the Yahoo.com access. It appears to be an issue with the DNS (Domain Name Server) not allowing access to secure web sites._

Sunday night I re-emailed and got this lame response...

_We have been problems with accessing secure websites for our phone and internet customers since Thursday afternoon. The most frequent complaints are about yahoo.com, myspace.com and xbox live users. Our Network Team is working on the issue but at this point I have no ETA when this will be fixed._

Doesn't sound very promising. However, thanks to reading this thread, I got the idea to take my laptop wireless and hook up off an "unsecured" signal from my neighborhood. Certainly hate to do it, but I NEED TO CHECK MY YAHOO EMAIL!!!!!! However, it worked just freakin' fine!!


----------



## dhemmelg (Oct 17, 2006)

I'm located in central Missouri and was so glad to find this thread. I've been spending too much time trying to figure out what was causing the problem with not being able to login to my.yahoo.
I also have mediacom phone, internet and cable service. I sure hope they get it figured out soon.


----------



## eeyorelover22003 (Oct 17, 2006)

I have been having the same problem and someone suggested changing my MTU to 576 but that hasn't worked for me either!!!
I was also told that if you need the affected sites for work or school that Mediacom will give credit for the days they have been unavailable.
Seems to me that someone would've figured out a fix in the past week but they aren't even giving a timeframe when it will be fixed so I guess we have no choice but to wait around and see what happens.
 :down:


----------



## ld15 (Oct 17, 2006)

I'm certainly no computer person. But I know that if my system was working one day and then not the next then something about my system has changed - either an update I installed or a program. I usually do a system restore to the last time I know it was working. Maybe Mediacom should try this! It seems that somebody must have done something to change the system from working to not working.

Maybe Mediacom should unplug their AC adapter from the mainframe, wait 30 seconds and plug it back in.

I also picture in my mind some nerd somewhere in that main office and he knows he is the one that did something wrong to screw it all up and he is just to chicken to confess. Like I said, I'm no computer tech, but how hard can this be!!!!!

Oh and the irony...I get my Mediacom Bill via my Yahoo Email Account. Guess I can't pay a bill that I "didn't know I received" since I can't check my emails!


----------



## eeyorelover (May 26, 2004)

The thing that gets me is that if they know that this problem is so wide spread then why isn't it posted somewhere on their site. Not only would it save alot of hold time for subscribers but it would also cut down the calls in queue for the CSRs.
I had to laugh out loud at the comment about unplugging the AC and waiting 30 seconds!!! pmsl 
I can't count how many times that has played over and over again while I have been on hold!!!!
I really don't understand why it's become a problem all of a sudden but if it is because of an 'ungrade' in equipment then wouldn't it make sense to switch back to the old and figure out what is wrong with the new????


----------



## sbealy (Oct 16, 2006)

When calling Mediacom they name 3 or 4 modems that is causing the problem. Isn't there some other modems they could use to replace the ones that won't work? My daughter is having withdrawals from not getting on her "Myspace" for the past week. So life around here is getting tough, you don't mess with Myspace!!    

I never really realized just how much I use Yahoo until now so I do hope they get it fixed & it would of been alot easier had they given more details other then saying be patient. I also use yahoo email so I guess I won't have to pay the bill since I can't log on to actually receive it. Wonder how PATIENT they will be over that????


----------



## drjrm3 (May 4, 2006)

ok well i cant tell you i live in davenport iowa we are also exsperiencing this problem and i happend to be a mediacom installer it has been a rough few days and i have no idea when they are going to fix it but it is absolutly a mediacom problem


----------



## drjrm3 (May 4, 2006)

sorry i ment i live in davenport iowa


----------



## drjrm3 (May 4, 2006)

ok problem has been fixed all you have to do is power cycle your modems so take out the battery and unplug the ac cord you dont have to wait thirty seconds just plug it back in and the firmware will auto load with out you even noticing. i did it this morning at 2 am works great


----------



## sbealy (Oct 16, 2006)

It's Fixed!!! It would of been nice if Mediacom would of posted something or called their customers saying it was fixed. I just happened to call the 800 # to complain & that is when I found out it was up & working again. Just rest the modem & it should be ok.


----------



## steelersfan (Mar 1, 2008)

I too haven't been able to log into anything and I have comcast in illinois.My brothers comp in his room I can log into my email,myspace,and view pics in my email.Comp in livingroom and now switched to laptop wont let me in anything.I was able to get around the whole yahoo logging into email by staying logged in and clicking on envelope,but on laptop it wont let me do that.I'm really starting to get upset my son has sent me pix of my new grandson and i cant see them. I'm taking the laptop with me on vacation next week but not if its gonna be pretty useless.can somebody plz plz help?


----------



## happyrck (Feb 17, 2006)

try creating another user account and use it...can you log in to your mail...


----------



## steelersfan (Mar 1, 2008)

nope cant log into or click on anything yahoo had to go to google just to find this site
user acct=on winxp?


----------

